# Ant installieren



## Guest (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Java-Gemeinde, 
ich benutze Windows XP und würde im Rahmen einer Oberstufen-Arbeit unter anderem Ant benutzen.
Allerdings scheitere ich schon bei der Installation. In INSTALL steht ich soll auf der Internetseite nachschauen, das habe ich gemacht, dort steht aber nur das im bin Ordner die entsprechenden Skripte sind.
Nur was muss ich machen das Ant jetzt korrekt installiert wird?


----------



## Jockel (31. Mai 2006)

Steht doch alles im Manual... entpacken, PATH-Variable anpassen, sowie ANT_HOME setzen und dann einfach benutzen...

http://ant.apache.org/manual/install.html#installing


----------



## Gast (31. Mai 2006)

muss ich also erst ANT_HOME als Umgebungsvariable setzen und dann das Skript starten um Ant zu installieren?


----------



## Gast (1. Jun 2006)

habs jetzt zwischenzeitlich zum laufen gebracht, allerdings führt er jetzt scheinbar "java" aus und nicht "ant" wenn ich ant eintippe...stimmt das was mit ANT_HOME oder JAVA_HOME Einstellungen nicht?

Also wenn ich ant -version eintippe dann krieg ich die Hilfeseite von java angezeigt , samt Optionen


----------



## Gast (1. Jun 2006)

Thread kann abgehakt werden, nach Neustart und Anpassung von ANT_HOME gings...


----------

